# mk4 golf ---> a3 conversion...



## -rossi (Jan 15, 2006)

Is the a3 built on the same platform as the golf, or vis-versa?
Would it be possible converting an mk4 golf into an a3?
I dont mean to sound foolish, just curious...


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: mk4 golf ---> a3 conversion... (-rossi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-rossi* »_Is the a3 built on the same platform as the golf, or vis-versa?
Would it be possible converting an mk4 golf into an a3?
I dont mean to sound foolish, just curious...

Hi Rossi,
The first gen A3 and mk4 Golf are built on the same platform but despite sharing a floorpan they are basically two different cars. I think a "conversion" would be way too hard. I did see some other posters talking about "rebadging" an A3 to get it through US registration as a Golf!








K


----------

